# Fastest way to get from Baltimore to Seattle?



## Psylock1045 (Jul 24, 2015)

I have someone who is supposed to be meeting me on Monday here in Baltimore, and we're going to set off on the road together. Now, I have been planning to be in Washington state by early September for quite a while, and it has recently occured to me that my intentions to bicycle across to there by that time are probably not ideal at the moment...it's much too late and I likely wouldn't make it. So that leaves the question...would hitching or trainhopping be a faster and more efficient means of getting there on time? And also I need to make money along the way, from spanging. So there has to be some halfway decent stops too. Any ideas? Feel free to PM me if you have any sensitive info that wouldn't be best posted here


----------



## psychofoamer (Jul 24, 2015)

Between the two of y'all ya got 4 thumbs...any Walmart or off ramp will make ya money, though they are hit or miss.


----------



## Mankini (Jul 24, 2015)

Hitching. And you KNOW this, Son!!!  And as for that the Interstate along the Canadian border is the absolute nicest and quickest route. I think its I-10.


----------



## psychofoamer (Jul 24, 2015)

Hitching is faster. Trains can take a while..especially if you don't know what you're doing. Trains do train things


----------



## psychofoamer (Jul 24, 2015)

I-10 is along the Mexican border and is the worst for hitching. I-70/80/90 go all the way easy to west


----------



## Mankini (Jul 24, 2015)

Ah yeah that's right. Its Highway 2 up there.....I was confusing the RR with the highway.


----------



## psychofoamer (Jul 24, 2015)

That would be the BNSF highline from Chicago to Seattle/Portland


----------

